

Don't Ask for Money - Ask for Advice - marcbey
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/dont-ask-for-money-ask-for-advice/

======
yanivs
it's true but you also need to be careful from the "friendly-but-not-
investing-angel" syndrome. This guy becomes someone who gives you good advices
and connects you to other angels, but since you're so much fixed in his mind
on the "help-me-I'm-clueless" position, he will never invest, and it will send
a bad signal to his fellow angels. so, do ask for advice, but don't make
yourself look too desperate and unconfident.

~~~
makwarth
Agree. However, a good side effect of being out there, talking to angels etc.,
is that you build up a gut feeling, so you learn whether conversations are
going somewhere or not. Hopefully, over time, you won't stay clueless ;)

------
gprasanth
There was a song that started as following:

    
    
      Ask for money, and get advice
      Ask for advice, get money twice

~~~
szimpl
nice, what's the name of the song?

~~~
dewey
[http://rapgenius.com/Pitbull-feel-this-moment-
lyrics#note-16...](http://rapgenius.com/Pitbull-feel-this-moment-
lyrics#note-1624174)

